# Looking for an RP partner? I'm your guy!



## ZrinX (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm pretty sure everyone has had an really cool idea for a roleplay setting, but had trouble finding people who'd actually stick to it. So, I'm here for anyone who want's to do a roleplay they already have in mind, or just think of one together, whatever works best. 

My writing style is more 'traditional'? I don't know if that's the word for it. Anyway, I personally write in paragraphs and in the third person. So, you don't have to do that, I'm just letting you know that's how I roll. 

Contact me directly on Discord with 'Powave#2553'. Alternatively, you could reply to this post, but it's not really necessary.


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 15, 2017)

That depends what you like?


----------



## ZrinX (Dec 15, 2017)

Kleimander said:


> That depends what you like?


I'm down for most anything, sans some of the more, kinkier stuff, if you get my drift. Really though, I can enjoy just about anything! I'm open for suggestions if you've got something in mind.


----------



## Kleimander (Dec 15, 2017)

So diapers and bondage wouldnt be a problem for example?


----------



## ZrinX (Dec 15, 2017)

Kleimander said:


> So diapers and bondage wouldnt be a problem for example?


I don't know much about diaper stuff, but bondage I think I could try. Never really done either, but I'll give it a go. Go ahead and hit me up on Discord so we can discuss further.


----------



## Signaturefox (Dec 15, 2017)

ZrinX said:


> I don't know much about diaper stuff, but bondage I think I could try. Never really done either, but I'll give it a go. Go ahead and hit me up on Discord so we can discuss further.


And if you want slice of life, I’m your guy, I love regular old fashioned role play and I’m pretty SFW and I respond very quickly


----------



## ZrinX (Dec 15, 2017)

Signaturefox said:


> And if you want slice of life, I’m your guy, I love regular old fashioned role play and I’m pretty SFW and I respond very quickly


Well, shoot, hit me up and we can start discussing things! I do believe I put my Discord up there, yes I done did!


----------



## Delta-Core (Jun 4, 2018)

ZrinX said:


> I'm pretty sure everyone has had an really cool idea for a roleplay setting, but had trouble finding people who'd actually stick to it. So, I'm here for anyone who want's to do a roleplay they already have in mind, or just think of one together, whatever works best.
> 
> My writing style is more 'traditional'? I don't know if that's the word for it. Anyway, I personally write in paragraphs and in the third person. So, you don't have to do that, I'm just letting you know that's how I roll.
> 
> Contact me directly on Discord with 'Powave#2553'. Alternatively, you could reply to this post, but it's not really necessary.


I tried to contact you on discord but you seem to refuse direct contacts but im interested in RPing


----------



## Signaturefox (Jun 8, 2018)

Delta-Core said:


> I tried to contact you on discord but you seem to refuse direct contacts but im interested in RPing[/Q
> What’s your discord?


----------

